# Best knife for splitting/topping cakes for $50 - $75



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)

Right now I'm leaning heavily towards the Granton[emoji]174[/emoji] 12" or 14" Slicer or Granton[emoji]174[/emoji] wavy edge.

I don't mind spending a bit extra on the front-end to ensure I get the best tool for the job.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

You don't like the cake cutting wire?


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Many times simply overlooked and maybe not quite in your budget range but perhaps one of the best on the market. Misono moly, exists in 12 and 14 inch.





  








Img48.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 28, 2014








Scroll down on this page; http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/MolybdenumSeries.html#MisonoMolybdenumSteel


----------



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)

MillionsKnives said:


> You don't like the cake cutting wire?


Don't know anything about "the cake cutting wire", thanks, I will research as well as inquire at school about it.

Quote:


ChrisBelgium said:


> Misono moly, exists in 12 and 14 inch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is a splendid looking blade, indeed. Yes, bit out of my current budget. but not obtainable if I can sell a few more loaves of Kalamata or Roasted Garlic Breads over the next couple of fridays.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm not much good at cakes. I think people use either wire or a serrated knife like a bread knife to flatten.

I'd be interested to learn what pros use.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

There is a much cheaper alternative, but I'm not sure if they sell in the US.In my own country the Spanish brand Arcos in quite known, certainly amongst culinary students, for the simple fact that these knives are great value for little money. I believe Arcos has been taken over a few years ago by Henckel. I had a few Arcos knives before I switched to Japanese knives.

If it helps, this 350 mm (14 inch) one costs around... 15 €;





  








cuchillo-pastelero---flexible.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 28, 2014








The Arcos store in Europe; http://store-en.arcos.com/products/knives/pastry-knives/

Or, try starting from their website http://www.arcos.com/


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Forschner will do the job in your price range as well. 12" rosewood handle:


or 14" with fibrox handle:


At these lengths and with the chisel grind and somewhat flexy blade, you need to pay close attention to your cut to keep the blade from wandering or flexing.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

A bread knife will be used for many things. The wire is exclusively for cakes:





  








81RAEzF4JxL._SL1500_.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 28, 2014


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

IMO it is the dreaded kitchen unitasker that I avoid.  Then again it is cheap, does the job well, and requires no skill or training to get good results.  There is some tipping point that if you bake enough cakes it would make sense to have.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Talking about unitaskers, what about this one for U$1.78?





  








$_12.JPG




__
ordo


__
Jul 28, 2014








http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Layers-Ki...05&prg=10413&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=371063036949&rt=nc


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Also from Arcos, these must haves for baking to be found here; http://store-en.arcos.com/products/complements/kitchen-tools/?p=60

In 200 and 250 mm and less than 10 €;





  








614300.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 28, 2014








And a straight one in 205 mm, a bit pricier at 22 €





  








spatula-universal-series.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 28, 2014


----------



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi sandsquid,

You should be happy with that knife. When you decide to get another one I would suggest one with an exaggerated bevel. We cut 1000's of cakes. This type of knife will incorporate air into the cutting so you won't have problems with moist cakes or semi frozen.

I will attempt to post,





  








knife.png




__
panini


__
Aug 26, 2014








The top one is what I'm referring to. HTH's


----------



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)

panini said:


> The top one is what I'm referring to. HTH's







  








long_knives.jpg




__
sandsquid


__
Sep 14, 2014








My Fat Daddio 14" serrated knife and 14" Granton, compared to my 1988 vintage Mundial

I really like the double bevel (bezel) of the Fat Daddio 14" serrated knife , unlike all the single bevel serrated knives I'v used, you can easily redirect the cut it you didn't start perfectly right.





  








2014-09-14 09.39.49.jpg




__
sandsquid


__
Sep 14, 2014


----------

